# Need your invaluable suggestions please - Stamford, CT.



## fightback (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi Folks,

I will be moving along with my wife and a 5 years old kid by the end of this December to take a job in Washington Blvd, Stamford, CT. I have been doing a lot of homework lately to get some idea, but most of the data in the internet is quite outdated. I have several questions regarding accommodation, school, and commute to office and I need your invaluable suggestions and guidance please. 

1. I've never been to US [In fact, WE have never been] before. I'd like to rent an one bed room apartment and I can afford $1000 per month. My work location would be in Washington Blvd, Stamford, CT and I prefer to stay in suburbs rather than the downtown. Having said that, I would like a rent a place where I can go to office in 30 minutes. Could you please suggest a best place to live in?

2. I understand we are coming to US in the mid of the academic year and my son may not find a place in school [kinder garden] until next August. Is that right? Or we can enroll him in school at anytime? Could you please give me an approximate fee amount for kinder garden? 

3. This question is completely depend upon the answer of "question 1". Feasible transport facilities to office please?

I am full of questions, aren't I? But I have no contacts in US; hence, I am trying to gather more reliable information. I wholly appreciate your time and contribution. 

Thank you


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

fightback said:


> My work location would be in Washington Blvd, Stamford, CT and I prefer to stay in suburbs rather than the downtown. Having said that, I would like a rent a place where I can go to office in 30 minutes. Could you please suggest a best place to live in?


That doesn't really narrow things down much. Stamford is a fairly large city by Connecticut standards, but it's not the largest, and none of Connecticut's cities are very large. With a commuting time of 30 minutes you've got lots of options in the "suburbs" -- and maybe even options that are quasi-rural. (Stamford is already considered a New York City suburb, by the way. It's all relative.)

What I'd investigate, though, is whether you've got a bus option to/from work, preferably a single bus (no transfer). Connecticut Transit runs a lot of bus service along Washington Blvd., so your workplace will certainly be served by at least one bus. It'd be nice to be able to take the bus every day. Even if you cannot, it's at least a great backup and/or would allow your spouse to use a car. A car (or an additional car) is a significant expense item. So, check the bus option(s) then where you might live along that(those) bus route(s).



> I understand we are coming to US in the mid of the academic year and my son may not find a place in school [kinder garden] until next August. Is that right? Or we can enroll him in school at anytime?


No, you can enroll him in public school any time -- and in many private schools at any time for that matter. Public kindergarten would be free. I think all the cities and towns in Connecticut offer public kindergarten -- and free bus service to/from kindergarten if your child lives too far away to walk with a parent or adult chaperone. School quality varies greatly, though, depending on where you live. When you choose your apartment you're also choosing your public school district. _Generally_ schools in Connecticut are good to excellent, but there are exceptions.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To be honest, you're going to find it difficult to find an apartment in Stamford for $1000 a month. Stamford is a rather well-to-do town with expensive real estate. A quick look at available listings indicates you'll need to plan on at least $1200 a month - and that you will find quite a bit more if you can stretch that to $1500 to $1700.

Take a look at a real estate website (I use Century 21 but there are others) to get a feel for how many rentals there are in specific areas in Stamford, and what's available in close-in towns.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your rental budget is not realistic especially within a 30 minute commute. Have you spoken with your employer about relocation assistance - some have relocation agents, offer temporary lodging for house hunting, offer cost allowance adjustment for high rent market. How about future coworkers?

You can enroll a child during the academic year. The public school your child attends depends on your home address. Click the tab "schools" it goes into district and individual school details. Home Page - The Stamford (CT) Public School System

You may be lucky and be able to use public transportation but that depends on your work schedule and the transit schedule. Often there are limited or no busses during off peak hours. You will probably need a car especially with a small child.


----------



## fightback (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your contributions. I can certainly pay $1500 to $1600 for a single bed room to avoid longer time in commute. Nor I can risk the safety of my family. My employer is happy to provide accommodation for a week or so. I talked with my counterpart today over phone and he assured me that he can get a one bed room apartment in Stamford for $1500. Staying in Stamford can certainly help me to spend time with my family rather than commute, and in addition I am into IT support and I often work late...

I really thank your help and time. You guys have been very helpful.. We wholly appreciate it from our heart...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

fightback said:


> Thank you everyone for your contributions. I can certainly pay $1500 to $1600 for a single bed room to avoid longer time in commute. Nor I can risk the safety of my family. My employer is happy to provide accommodation for a week or so. I talked with my counterpart today over phone and he assured me that he can get a one bed room apartment in Stamford for $1500. Staying in Stamford can certainly help me to spend time with my family rather than commute, and in addition I am into IT support and I often work late...
> 
> I really thank your help and time. You guys have been very helpful.. We wholly appreciate it from our heart...


Safety is such a concern to all expats. Yes, things happen. Yes, things happen everywhere. You can take reasonable precautions and use common sense. But otherwise - live life!

Take the employer up on the offer of temporary housing - in writing. Take your counterpart's word with a grain of salt. Remember - your first pay check will be at least a week late as your information is not in the system. Do not sign anything until you read it and understood it. Get your wife a general Power of Attorney as soon as possible so she can take of day to day business. It will all work out!


----------



## fightback (Oct 5, 2014)

twostep said:


> Safety is such a concern to all expats. Yes, things happen. Yes, things happen everywhere. You can take reasonable precautions and use common sense. But otherwise - live life!
> 
> Take the employer up on the offer of temporary housing - in writing. Take your counterpart's word with a grain of salt. Remember - your first pay check will be at least a week late as your information is not in the system. Do not sign anything until you read it and understood it. Get your wife a general Power of Attorney as soon as possible so she can take of day to day business. It will all work out!


Thank you again.. That's quite a lot of useful information which I did not even think of...


----------



## JoeyJoJo! (Jun 25, 2013)

My peace of **** 1x1 in Stamford cost $3300pm.

That place is more expensive than New York.

All the best.


----------



## fightback (Oct 5, 2014)

JoeyJoJo! said:


> My peace of **** 1x1 in Stamford cost $3300pm.
> 
> That place is more expensive than New York.
> 
> All the best.


That's my rough calculation too :yo:


----------



## JoeyJoJo! (Jun 25, 2013)

I live in Greenwich but do work in Stamford. Personally Stamford is interesting, weird place. It is very affluent but still retains some large dangerous ghettos. Personally unless in the nightlife district I would avoid walking around there late at night.

There are cities near by such as Bridgeport, Port Chester, Fairfield. But if your budget is 1500pm You might be able to find a 1x1 there. 1500 for a flat in Stamford??? bollocks...rent is at a premium.


----------

